# Do resorts rent boards cheaper if you already have boots ?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Most will, but you are probably better off getting an off mountain rental or season from some where.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Just look up your local hill, they usually post prices on the website. For example, my local hill: Ski Snowboard Rentals ? Nakiska Ski Resort

The package price is just the board rental plus boot rental added together. By owning boots you save $15 a day (and get WAY better boot fitment).


----------



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

All the resorts I've been to have board rentals. Some even had high end boards for rent for a little bit more money. But if you're trying to go the cheapest route, rent from a snowboard shop in town before going up the mountain.


----------

